# Nintendo to launch a new Game & Watch: Super Mario Bros. console this November



## Prans (Sep 3, 2020)

Microsoft in 2020: Xbox Series X!
Sony in 2020: PS5!
Nintendo in 2020: Game & Watch, because why not!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

Totally pre-ordered. I have good memories of Game & Watch from my youth.

First person to hack it and make it play all the simulations of the original G&W games gets all the internet points.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2020)

I so want that. 

Hack when?


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Sep 3, 2020)

Get this to the Site & Scene News! Also, AC Adapter not included? Do you think it'll use USB-C or the 3DS's proprietary connecter?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> Get this to the Site & Scene News! Also, AC Adapter not included? Do you think it'll use USB-C or the 3DS's proprietary connecter?


I'm guessing USB C.


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> Get this to the Site & Scene News! Also, AC Adapter not included? Do you think it'll use USB-C or the 3DS's proprietary connecter?


According to their website, it's USB-C. 

https://www.nintendo.co.uk/Misc-/Ga...os-/Game-Watch-Super-Mario-Bros--1827867.html 

I won't hold the lack of A/C adapter against them this time, since it's not proprietary, I have a dozen A/C-to-USB adapters lying around the house, and a few power strips with USB ports so there's really no need.


----------



## peteruk (Sep 3, 2020)

Been a truly great day, my wife is going to get this as my Xmas present - very happy days


----------



## leon315 (Sep 3, 2020)

How much will it cost?

Does it has built-in rechargeable batteries? Or we have to keep plugged into type-C cable to play game?


----------



## peteruk (Sep 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> How much will it cost?



between £40 to £50 depending on exchange rate at the time


----------



## Veho (Sep 3, 2020)

https://www.nintendolife.com/guides/where-to-pre-order-game-and-watch-super-mario-bros






£45 in the UK
Around $55 in Japan.


----------



## linkinworm (Sep 3, 2020)

"accidentaly" pre ordered oh well lol


----------



## Axido (Sep 3, 2020)

leon315 said:


> How much will it cost?
> 
> Does it has built-in rechargeable batteries? Or we have to keep plugged into type-C cable to play game?



Of course you need to keep the USB type C cable plugged in. I couldn't imagine how else you would possibly be able to play on this... portable device. 

Just in case: This was a joke and thinking that this device does not have a battery inside of it might be pretty farfetched.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 3, 2020)

Pre-ordered it.
I'm not proud of it, but I did it.

Now to use it once or twice only to then shove it into the bottom of a drawer.


----------



## proffk (Sep 3, 2020)

Pre Ordered. There are gonna be scalpers all over this come holiday period.


----------



## Dartz150 (Sep 3, 2020)

I want this so much, I really hope it comes with an IPS panel.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 3, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> I'm guessing USB C.



Is like they want it to be hacked.


----------



## Trash_Bandatcoot (Sep 3, 2020)

I see everyone talking about hacking this thing, but what if it's a NOAC?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Sep 3, 2020)

For $50, and someone who never even touched a "Game & Watch" Device, that's a real turn off. (Also shocked no game and watch game for switch yet)


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Sep 3, 2020)

I really like the look of it, love the OG Game and Watch stuff...but $50 = strong pass for me I think. Maybe if it included all the G&W games in collection or something, or could be updated to add more games for free later on I'd grab one, but for just SMB? Nah, I don't need to pay for a 35 year old game for the billionth time.


----------



## diggeloid (Sep 3, 2020)

I guess this is on us for begging them to re-release their old games...

At least we're getting Sunshine on Switch tho!


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Pre-ordered it.
> I'm not proud of it, but I did it.
> 
> Now to use it once or twice only to then shove it into the bottom of a drawer.


I'm gonna try & find some room on my bedside thing to use it as a clock


----------



## djpannda (Sep 3, 2020)

... I am sitting here just pressing F5, waiting for a US preorder.... AHH!!!!


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 3, 2020)

do you really think that it will be difficult to get hold of one in the store on release day?


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> do you really think that it will be difficult to get hold of one in the store on release day?


They've had enough trouble keeping Switches in stock. If this device is marketed & manufactured more along the lines of the NES Mini, yes it could be difficult.


----------



## Idaho (Sep 3, 2020)

hacking this stuff seems interesting, would open possibilities for GB & GBC emulation...


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 3, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> They've had enough trouble keeping Switches in stock. If this device is marketed & manufactured more along the lines of the NES Mini, yes it could be difficult.


 maybe I should let fate decide.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 3, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I really like the look of it, love the OG Game and Watch stuff...but $50 = strong pass for me I think. Maybe if it included all the G&W games in collection or something, or could be updated to add more games for free later on I'd grab one, but for just SMB? Nah, I don't need to pay for a 35 year old game for the billionth time.



It has three games.  That's ten bucks by game plus twenty for the device itself.  Granted you can't add more games but is also a collectable item.


----------



## yusuo (Sep 3, 2020)

Preordered as I think this might be a collectors item of held on to


----------



## zoogie (Sep 3, 2020)

while(true)
{
Nintendo_does_Something()
People_complain()
People_buy_Something()
}


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 3, 2020)

so where can i pre order this here in USA?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 3, 2020)

it's really too expensive but scalpers will probably buy it up anyways.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Dartz150 said:


> I want this so much, I really hope it comes with an IPS panel.


you wish.
it's probably mixed too, like, leftover ds/3ds screens or something.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Sep 3, 2020)

So a glorified nes emulator with a game everyone has played and the G&W ball game with the laziest of spritehack?
Nintendo really be banging on them people clouded by nostalgia


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 3, 2020)

yusuo said:


> Preordered as I think this might be a collectors item of held on to


where did you pre order? i can only find UK and Japan pre orders

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkCoffe64 said:


> So a glorified nes emulator with a game everyone has played and the G&W ball game with the laziest of spritehack?
> Nintendo really be banging on them people clouded by nostalgia


they can throw a turd on it i don't care, it's Nintendo and its limited i cannot open my wallet wide enough lol


----------



## yusuo (Sep 3, 2020)

limpbiz411 said:


> where did you pre order? i can only find UK and Japan pre orders
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...



I'm in the UK so.....


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 3, 2020)

It will indeed be interesting to see how long it takes before the thing is hacked wide open and people start insisting on installing all the old games they've had sitting around for the last twenty years and still won't bother playing.



Tom Bombadildo said:


> Maybe if it included all the G&W games in collection or something


Bring on Mario's Bombs Away!




hippy dave said:


> They've had enough trouble keeping Switches in stock. If this device is marketed & manufactured more along the lines of the NES Mini, yes it could be difficult.


The NES mini that was recently cheaply available refurbished from Nintendo's store?


----------



## tfocosta (Sep 3, 2020)

Just received the pre-order confirmation from Nintendo in my inbox... Don't ask me why, I don't recall doing such thing.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 3, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> The NES mini that was recently cheaply available refurbished from Nintendo's store?


The very same. The question was about buying it on release day.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 3, 2020)

I'll get it for sure. I'm too young and I've never experienced any G&W before, I wasn't even born, but I do love the idea and if it's hackable that's an instant buy from me. That's also what sold me the SNES mini. Being able to play NES games on a G&W looks just too good even tho I maybe will just play 5 minutes from time to time and will even forget it when I'll have a Retroid Pocket 2 but eh, still cool af


----------



## cashboxz01 (Sep 3, 2020)

raxadian said:


> Is like they want it to be hacked.



The NES Classic and SNES Classic were made to be hacked, literally. The code included a message from the devs. It was like a gift from Nintendo, and put a gold standard on SoC retro emulation.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarkCoffe64 said:


> So a glorified nes emulator with a game everyone has played and the G&W ball game with the laziest of spritehack?
> Nintendo really be banging on them people clouded by nostalgia



FWIW the button quality is going to be great on this. That's where Nintendo shines. Also, I'd be really surprised if they didn't make it an open system to be hacked.


----------



## Harsky (Sep 4, 2020)

I feel like Nintendo missed a trick by not using this as an ultimate "Game & Watch Collection" and port all the Gameboy G&W Gallery games.

Also why use Ball with Mario head game instead of an actual Game and Watch Super Mario Bros game?

https://www.mariowiki.com/Super_Mario_Bros._(Game_&_Watch)


----------



## brapfarmer (Sep 4, 2020)

Wonder if this is going to be like the mini nes where people will just add more games to it.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 4, 2020)

i wonder if this was the rumored gameboy classic


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 4, 2020)

between this and mario 3d all stars, scalpels must be having a field day.


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 4, 2020)

LightBeam said:


> I'll get it for sure. I'm too young and I've never experienced any G&W before, I wasn't even born


You do realize this is practically nothing like an actual G&W, right?  If you want something like that, you should check out those Tiger Electronics rereleases that were announced a while back.  Granted, Nintendo did have a slightly superior product - but not by much.



cashboxz01 said:


> The NES Classic and SNES Classic were made to be hacked, literally. The code included a message from the devs.


This message? I'd say it's more "expected to be hacked" and not so much "made to be hacked".



> It was like a gift from Nintendo, and put a gold standard on SoC retro emulation.


It's better than a lot of other Famiclones, probably, but people still found tons and tons of stuff to complain about.  The noise channel emulation, for instance.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 4, 2020)

As a collectible for display on a shelf, this looks alright, but not amazing like a particular Batman figure I saw at GameStop where he's holding a sword atop a trophy mount. Now THAT's badass!


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 4, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Granted, Nintendo did have a slightly superior product - but not by much.



Build quality wise, Nintendo is noticeably better but not by much. Game quality wise, Nintendo hits it out of the park. Of course playing just ball isnt the best but stuff like octopus, greenhouse, Donkey Kong, chef... is a lot more playable today then most of the tiger games.


----------



## cashboxz01 (Sep 4, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> It's better than a lot of other Famiclones, probably, but people still found tons and tons of stuff to complain about.  The noise channel emulation, for instance.



At the heart it's just a motherboard similar to a stripped down raspberry pi. They packaged everything nicely into a high quality case, and included 2 high quality controllers and a decent UI. I mean, it's either:

SNES Classic SoC Package with Nintendo Seal of Quality or 
Putting together a raspberry pi with a case and questionable source of USB gamepads or 
The FPGA route, which is hella expensive and most people won't be able to source games for it. 
 AFAIK Nintendo has never been about perfection, and is just about making their games good quality and fun to play, an overall enjoyable experience. That's what this G&W will most likely bring to the table.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 4, 2020)

New Switch rumored, and we get this. 100% hackable!


----------



## peteruk (Sep 4, 2020)

I can see that not many are excited for this one but I certainly am 

We just got our confirmation on the pre order


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 4, 2020)

it would look so cool beside my two ball reissues from 2010....and the other 30+ g&w. do we have the preorder link for other eu stores?


----------



## GuyInDogSuit (Sep 4, 2020)

I find it odd that this video clearly shows *screen tearing*. Hmmm.



Brayton1-7 said:


> Get this to the Site & Scene News! Also, AC Adapter not included? Do you think it'll use USB-C or the 3DS's proprietary connecter?



Per the preview website, specs and whatnot:


> Name: Game & Watch: Super Mario Bros.
> Package contents: Game & Watch system + 30cm USB Cable type C-A
> Size: Height 67mm, Length 112mm, Depth 12.5mm
> Weight: .15 lbs
> ...



They are also not officially offering pre-order info from the site as of yet because it hasn't been approved by the FCC. 

Source




ciaomao said:


> it would look so cool beside my two ball reissues from 2010....and the other 30+ g&w. do we have the preorder link for other eu stores?




Try the UK Nintendo online store. Even from the EU regional selector page, it still directs to the UK site. /shrug
If worse comes to worst, you could potentially pre-order it from a US or other UK retailer. The only caveat being the shipping costs (though the weight isn't much of an issue there, it's customs and regulatory fees as well as distance). Another thing to consider is that non-Japan residents won't be able to import it from Japan. Odd.


----------



## wartutor (Sep 4, 2020)

Xbox/Playstation: "lets give them next gen consoles in november

Nintendo: "heres a game & watch"

Lmao but seriously im definitly gettin me one of these


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

HarvHouHacker said:


> New Switch rumored, and we get this. 100% hackable!


is it though?


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Sep 4, 2020)

Why would they attach data pins to this one's USB-C cable? It also has no wireless of any kind. How do you plan on being able to hack it? I guess if you took it apart, maybe.


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 4, 2020)

Hey what the f....k!!! Out of stock after one day?!?! That sux. Nintendo, this makes me sad.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

scalpers bought them all


----------



## FreePlayFlorida (Sep 4, 2020)

ordered mine yesterday, whilst its nothing new, its neat and will look nice sitting next to my collection of original G&W, and handhelds, and for the price I think its a fair price, and if down the road can add other games then great


----------



## peteruk (Sep 4, 2020)

Just pre ordered a 2nd unit from elsewhere

So that's 1 to play about with and 1 to put away to appreciate in value


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

you mean one to sell on ebay when the price is high enough


----------



## peteruk (Sep 4, 2020)

Bladexdsl said:


> you mean one to sell on ebay when the price is high enough




Well yes mate ofc


----------



## Kwyjor (Sep 4, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> Why would they attach data pins to this one's USB-C cable? It also has no wireless of any kind. How do you plan on being able to hack it? I guess if you took it apart, maybe.


Why did they attach data pins on the NES mini and SNES mini?

Either way, 99% of these are going to end up on a shelf collecting dust, hacked or not.


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 4, 2020)

pre-ordered, finally


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 4, 2020)

... I don't get the appeal. And my very first video game I've ever played was on game & watch. 
I mean... What's even the nostalgic value of it doesn't play the original games to begin with?
(no, I still wouldn't get it if it played manhole... Gaming got BETTER since then)


----------



## RedBlueGreen (Sep 4, 2020)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> I really like the look of it, love the OG Game and Watch stuff...but $50 = strong pass for me I think. Maybe if it included all the G&W games in collection or something, or could be updated to add more games for free later on I'd grab one, but for just SMB? Nah, I don't need to pay for a 35 year old game for the billionth time.


If it had the NES version of SMB3 as well I would actually consider it.


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 4, 2020)

Taleweaver said:


> ... I don't get the appeal. And my very first video game I've ever played was on game & watch.
> I mean... What's even the nostalgic value of it doesn't play the original games to begin with?
> (no, I still wouldn't get it if it played manhole... Gaming got BETTER since then)



my first handheld was also a G&W and a completely new segment-based LCD would have been my wish. OR a reissue of the mario crystal screen. I think I am just starting to dream.


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 4, 2020)

That was quick.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 4, 2020)

see i told you all the scalpers bought them all. fucking parasites


----------



## subcon959 (Sep 4, 2020)

ShopTo still has some at this time if you missed out on Nintendo stock.


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 4, 2020)

never played a real life game and watch i only played the Game Boy games. all i just had before i got my game gear was tiger hand held games with no color.... my fav one of those was batman and captian planet.


----------



## HarveyHouston (Sep 5, 2020)

peteruk said:


> I can see that not many are excited for this one but I certainly am


Hey, I like it! It's just... not what I expected. It's a neat system, and I'll consider getting it before it sells out.


----------



## limpbiz411 (Sep 5, 2020)

im chomping at the bits just to beat the scalpers here in usa, i keep refreshing the webpage. I'm going to go clinically insane because of this if only we lived in a world without scalpers.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 5, 2020)

yknow what would be interesting? if there are scalpers who scalp to be able to afford to buy other stuff from scalpers. I feel like that might happen with all the different limited mario stuff coming out.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Sep 5, 2020)

Remember how much more shit everyone gave Sega for doing exactly this same thing?


----------



## DerpDingus (Sep 5, 2020)

nintendo fans " We want a gameboy mini "

Nintendo " how about we release a game & watch that has two 35 year old games and drum roll please....

A WATCH THAT TELLS TIME!!!"


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 5, 2020)

The official Japanese site on this shows a lot more of it off. Shows the sides and back of the device, including the power button and usb-c port positions, in a fancy animation. Also shows its FCC compliance message on the back 
https://www.nintendo.co.jp/hardware/gamewatch/index.html


----------



## grubgrub (Sep 5, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com.au/sch/i.html?...ame+and+watch&LH_Sold=1&LH_Complete=1&_sop=10

So many sold listings!

Too late to jump on that bandwagon >.>


----------



## lordelan (Sep 5, 2020)

As usual I think this is a waste of resources and therefore garbage.
I'd like to have one in some way but I'd play a day or at maximum a week with it and that's it.
I hope someone dumps the stuff though as there seem to be special touches to the Mario Bros. 1 rom that I would like to enjoy in RetroArch on my Switch.


----------



## LightBeam (Sep 5, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> You do realize this is practically nothing like an actual G&W, right?  If you want something like that, you should check out those Tiger Electronics rereleases that were announced a while back.  Granted, Nintendo did have a slightly superior product - but not by much.


I know, this has nothing to do, I was just talking about the shape and stuff (not the screen which is obviously not the same) but I didn't know about the Tiger Electronics being re-released, tho I've only heard bad stuff about those so I'll pass


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 5, 2020)

Aww, sad there's no kickstand. Although pretty sure the ball rerelease 9 years ago also didn't have it. Either way, probably means you can't use it as an alarm.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 5, 2020)

Here's the menu if anyone cares




Also I just figured it out... Game & _Watch_... Watch, as in _clock_...


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 5, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Here's the menu if anyone cares
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're not alone. I never really thought about the name until now.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 5, 2020)

banjo2 said:


> Also I just figured it out... Game & _Watch_... Watch, as in _clock_...


Yeah, little bit unintuitive, as you can't strap it to your wrist... well maybe you could... damn that would look sexy. Maybe just bad translation from back in the 80s?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 5, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> Yeah, little bit unintuitive, as you can't strap it to your wrist


Pocket watches are a thing.
But yeah, can be a confusing name.


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 5, 2020)

Mnecraft368 said:


> Pocket watches are a thing.
> But yeah, can be a confusing name.


Huh ok, fair point. That's even more retro I guess.


----------



## wezlyons (Sep 5, 2020)

Had the Donkey Kong 2 game and watch as a kid.
Wish they'd do one that had all the games on rather than one that has a non game and watch game on it.

Still pre ordered though.


----------



## tpax (Sep 5, 2020)

I wonder if Amazon isn't restricting orders at all. I pre-ordered one yesterday on amazon.de and they're still available. The pre-order will probably get canceled at some point, which is too bad, since I'd really love to get one for the nostalgia vibe. 
Would be amazing if that thing would become hacked at some point, but it's quite unlikely. One can dream though.


----------



## Bryon15 (Sep 6, 2020)

Can some of you guys explain to me why you want this? I don't get it. It's 50 bucks for a handheld that can only play smb1 and smb2. The latter of which is impossible to beat. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't both of those games already available on the 3ds eshop?

I recently ordered a retroid pocket 2. Which can play thousands of games, including those two.


----------



## peteruk (Sep 6, 2020)

Bryon15 said:


> Can some of you guys explain to me why you want this? I don't get it. It's 50 bucks for a handheld that can only play smb1 and smb2. The latter of which is impossible to beat. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't both of those games already available on the 3ds eshop?
> 
> I recently ordered a retroid pocket 2. Which can play thousands of games, including those two.




My wife has pre ordered me one as a Xmas gift, I asked if she would get it for me and the reason I want it is not even to play.  I'll keep it boxed and get the box out of cupboard every now and then and feel good inside.
happiness
Why ?

For me it's pure nostalgia, when I was a kid we didn't have much and some of my friends had the original g & w and I'd play them over their houses or at school etc..  I always wanted one.

Now I'm in a position to have one, I've worked all my adult life and still want one, brings back good warm feelings inside aka happiness.

Everyone's reasons will be different but that's mine


----------



## ciaomao (Sep 6, 2020)

Bryon15 said:


> Can some of you guys explain to me why you want this? I don't get it. It's 50 bucks for a handheld that can only play smb1 and smb2. The latter of which is impossible to beat. Correct me if I'm wrong, but aren't both of those games already available on the 3ds eshop?
> 
> I recently ordered a retroid pocket 2. Which can play thousands of games, including those two.


it's not always about practical use.
some people collect postage stamps, sand from their vacation trips, or drive their SUVs, which weigh tons, only in the city. crazy world? yes, thats where you livin in


----------



## ChunksBabyRuth (Sep 6, 2020)

diggeloid said:


> I guess this is on us for begging them to re-release their old games...
> 
> At least we're getting Sunshine on Switch tho!


Wait what? Sunshine on the switch!!!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Veho said:


> I so want that.
> 
> Hack when?


Hack today?


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 6, 2020)

can you mod it


----------



## DerpDingus (Sep 6, 2020)

peteruk said:


> My wife has pre ordered me one as a Xmas gift, I asked if she would get it for me and the reason I want it is not even to play.  I'll keep it boxed and get the box out of cupboard every now and then and feel good inside.
> happiness
> Why ?
> 
> ...



That happiness is fleeting, itll end up stored in the closet and never use it again . Nintendo does the bare minimum because they know they can bank on your buy now regret later mentality of buying. It gives little motivation to provide a product worth buying


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 6, 2020)

DerpDingus said:


> That happiness is fleeting, itll end up stored in the closet and never use it again . Nintendo does the bare minimum because they know they can bank on your buy now regret later mentality of buying. It gives little motivation to provide a product worth buying


How about stop being a dick and let people enjoy the things they enjoy?


----------



## peteruk (Sep 6, 2020)

hippy dave said:


> How about stop being a dick and let people enjoy the things they enjoy?



the username says it all mate tbh


----------



## DerpDingus (Sep 6, 2020)

peteruk said:


> the username says it all mate tbh



*Switch (Classic White) AMS 0.14.1 FW:10.1.0 BANNED*
*
lol*


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 6, 2020)

Something whatever said:


> can you mod it


lets wait for it to be released first...


----------



## peteruk (Sep 6, 2020)

DerpDingus said:


> *Switch (Classic White) AMS 0.14.1 FW:10.1.0 BANNED
> 
> lol*



are you ok ?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 7, 2020)

when you realize nintendo made two new game and watches before making a new f-zero


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Sep 7, 2020)

Kwyjor said:


> Why did they attach data pins on the NES mini and SNES mini?
> 
> Either way, 99% of these are going to end up on a shelf collecting dust, hacked or not.


lol. I'll bet they learned their lessons since then. Or maybe they're purposely making them hackable so people buy them?


----------



## Mnecraft368 (Sep 8, 2020)

Brayton1-7 said:


> lol. I'll bet they learned their lessons since then. Or maybe they're purposely making them hackable so people buy them?


I assume they did it so that it was easier to flash the firmware, compared to directly writing to a chip. Also, it makes repairing units with damaged software a lot easier (though outside of hacking, I'd say that's unlikely to happen).


----------



## Reservecrypto (Sep 11, 2020)

Really a gimmick but I still want it bc I love SMB but seriously, why did they not do Mario all stars? They could be much more generous with the games included. I bet this will be jailbroken in no time and have an NES emu on it.


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Sep 11, 2020)

Reservecrypto said:


> Really a gimmick but I still want it bc I love SMB but seriously, why did they not do Mario all stars? They could be much more generous with the games included. I bet this will be jailbroken in no time and have an NES emu on it.


I'd rather they just throw in 3 and maybe 2 instead. Still not like it's the go to way to play Mario. I don't know about those buttons...


----------



## Brayton1-7 (Sep 11, 2020)

Mnecraft368 said:


> I assume they did it so that it was easier to flash the firmware, compared to directly writing to a chip. Also, it makes repairing units with damaged software a lot easier (though outside of hacking, I'd say that's unlikely to happen).


Ah, that's a great point!


----------



## Tmpe0 (Sep 12, 2020)

its taking forever to even be available for pre orders


----------



## hippy dave (Sep 23, 2020)

Aw I'd been thinking this was coming in October, so was starting to get close - but no, checked and it's November. Boo


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 2, 2020)

Something whatever said:


> can you mod it



yep, already approved.
https://www.wired.com/2008/01/post-23/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 2, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> https://www.wired.com/2008/01/post-23/


Moshi moshi? Doppio-desu


----------



## ciaomao (Oct 3, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> Moshi moshi? Doppio-desu


i don't understand your japanese


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

ciaomao said:


> i don't understand your japanese


it's a jojo reference, and i will admit, not a good one, sorry


----------



## WiiHomebrew+Snes (Oct 4, 2020)

Azerus_Kun said:


> it's a jojo reference, and i will admit, not a good one, sorry


You have to make it more over the top and like the anime
Otherwise not bad


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2020)

WiiHomebrew+Snes said:


> You have to make it more over the top and like the anime
> Otherwise not bad


thanks!


----------

